# Cuddling?



## Runefaust (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok, I've had Maiche for 2 months now, and I can see that she trusts me. She's used to me handling her and isn't afraid when I'm around. Problem is, 
she really doesn't seem to like when I pick her up. As soon as I grab her, she pushes my hands away with her legs, and is all about exploring the surroundings, no matter if I'm around or not.
She doesn't curl or huff, but she seems to enjoy exploring more than cuddling. Question is, any tips on making her more comfortable with me cuddlign with her?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds to me like you have an explorer personality type and not a cuddler. If she is very young, you can hope she will settle down as she becomes an adult, but honestly if she really has an explorer personality your best bet is just to get used to it. 

But one thing you can try is to place a blanket over her while holding her. Sometimes the exploring is just them trying to find a good place to hide. A blanket provides a bit of security so that they settle down and relax.


----------



## Runefaust (Nov 13, 2008)

I usually try that with my hands, but I get the warning bite soon. When she's sleepy, though, she has no problem with me covering her


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

If I put Herisson's blanket over him he will fall asleep under it.


----------



## Tristen (Aug 30, 2008)

Have you tried putting her in your shirt? I know my little guy tends not to cuddle unless hes covered, and putting them in a shirt limits but doesn't completely stop their exploring.


----------



## suivezmoi (Sep 24, 2008)

I used to get grim out and let him crawl into a tshirt on my lap then I would just lightly massage his back and he would end up falling asleep on my lap


----------



## Runefaust (Nov 13, 2008)

Tristen said:


> Have you tried putting her in your shirt? I know my little guy tends not to cuddle unless hes covered, and putting them in a short limits but doesn't completely stop their exploring.


She usually pees on me when I do that.


----------



## Tristen (Aug 30, 2008)

Ahh that isn't much fun then. :? 

I guess you just got stuck with an explorer then... :|


----------



## casemac (Dec 16, 2008)

try just scooping her up as she is sleeping- sneezy got use to us doing this and he just continues to sleep- also put your hands on her so that she is warm!


----------

